# Programmable Logic Control PLC



## Mrs. Engineer (17 مارس 2006)

This is a good site about PLC for beginners

http://www.plcs.net/contents.shtml

I hope it will be useful​


----------



## sami512 (12 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ً*

مشكوووووور على الموقع الجميل......أتمنى الحصول على أسم موقع أكثر تخصصا ً اذا توفر لديك...مشكوووور .


----------



## Eng9233 (22 أبريل 2006)

شكرا كتير يا باش مهندسة على هالموقع الحلو


----------



## الحالم (30 أبريل 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## ALRASHED71 (20 مايو 2006)

شكراً على هذا الموقع الجميل أختي الكريمة


----------



## MUSLIM125 (26 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedeldeep (27 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## eng.walaa (28 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## master_mode (3 يونيو 2006)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## زائر (10 يونيو 2006)

مشكور بارك الله فيك انا قسم اتصالات والكترونيات ولا كن مهتم بــ plc جداااااااااا
جزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## uia_engin (16 يونيو 2006)

thanx alot bro


----------



## هيثم الفيض (24 يناير 2007)

اريد نسخه بالعربى مجانا عن plc


----------



## m.saeed (24 يناير 2007)

barak allah feek]


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (24 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحان رشيد (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا... موقع مفيد


----------

